# Shelix helical cutterhead for my Delta 22-580 planer



## larry C (May 4, 2021)

Guys, I'd appreciate a bit of advice here. I have a Delta 22=580 13" planer that does a reasonably good job, problem is, I am getting tired of
changing the "disposable" blades, which seem to develop nicks the very first tie I install new ones.

Currently, I'm lusting for a Shelix helical cutterhead to replace the original.....but they ain't cheap,(and I am), costing anywhere from $408.00 to $525.00,
depending on who you buy from. My main questions are:

1) Have any of you had experience with these cutterheads?
2) How much of a project is the conversion?

Thanks for the help and advice...

Larry

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tom Smart (May 4, 2021)

Larry, I don’t have a Delta, but I put a Grizzly helical head on my DeWalt 735. Took me the better part of an afternoon to take it apart and put it back together. The Grizzly head was a bit cheaper than the Shellix, came with new bearings included and they had a video on how to install. The noise reduction alone was worth it to me.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## larry C (May 4, 2021)

Tom Smart said:


> Larry, I don’t have a Delta, but I put a Grizzly helical head on my DeWalt 735. Took me the better part of an afternoon to take it apart and put it back together. The Grizzly head was a bit cheaper than the Shellix, came with new bearings included and they had a video on how to install. The noise reduction alone was worth it to me.


Thanks, I've been agonizing over this for the past few months, so today, I bit the bullet and ordered the Shelix....Now, all I have to do is wait about 6 weeks or so for it to be manufactured and hopefully, I'll be good to go. I've got several boards of purple heart to plan, and it is tough on the high speed steel knives that are standard equipment.... 
I'm glad you've had a good experience with yours.
Larry

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Wildthings (May 4, 2021)

Well that didn't take much to sway you over!! LOL

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## larry C (May 5, 2021)

I have to say I really was gonna buy one! I was just wanting you guys to confirm that it was worth the cost....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (May 5, 2021)

larry C said:


> I have to say I really was gonna buy one! I was just wanting you guys to confirm that it was worth the cost....


Now that you’ve taken the plunge, please let us know how the retrofit goes, but more importantly, how it works on lumber! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 5, 2021)

I did not replace one but have a PM 20" -I love it. and it is so quiet

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 5, 2021)

When I upgrade to a new planer I'll be sure to go with a spiral insert head. If I didn't have plans to upgrade my planer I would be installing one in my dewalt planer. Carbide insert cutter heads are the way to go for many reasons, quiet, longevity, ease of replacement, cut quality, etc. I do like the byrd cutters because they are a shear style and a little more forgiving on figured wood.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## larry C (May 5, 2021)

Nature Man said:


> Now that you’ve taken the plunge, please let us know how the retrofit goes, but more importantly, how it works on lumber! Chuck


I will let y'all know.....the only downside of this is, these are built per order, and it could be 4 to 6 weeks before I receive it....in the meantime, there are several videos on You Tube about doing the conversion.....maybe I can learn a bit.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## larry C (May 5, 2021)

Mike1950 said:


> I did not replace one but have a PM 20" -I love it. and it is so quiet


 I enjoy you, Mike, but I just didn't have room in my shop for the larger machine. Actually, for the sort of work that I do, my Delta 13"
does a pretty good job, as long as I respect the limits of the machine

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## larry C (May 5, 2021)

woodtickgreg said:


> When I upgrade to a new planer I'll be sure to go with a spiral insert head. If I didn't have plans to upgrade my planer I would be installing one in my dewalt planer. Carbide insert cutter heads are the way to go for many reasons, quiet, longevity, ease of replacement, cut quality, etc. I do like the byrd cutters because they are a shear style and a little more forgiving on figured wood.


The main thing that aggravates me, was the cutter knives, it seems like every time I would put in a new set, I'd run something through the planer
that would put a small (or large) nick in the knife, then I'd have to live with it until they were so bad I'd have to change. Some planers would allow
you to shift one blade a bit to eliminate that problem, but not mine.....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## pvwoodcrafts (May 5, 2021)

you'll never regret getting a shelix head, only that you procrastinated . I replaced the head on my 1952 -221 powermatic and grizzly planer. I replaced the grizzly 12 years ago and am on my last index. I had to sharpen my straight blades about 6 times a year , at $40 a pop. You'll love what it does to curly maple , or rather what it doesn't do

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## larry C (May 5, 2021)

pvwoodcrafts said:


> you'll never regret getting a shelix head, only that you procrastinated . I replaced the head on my 1952 -221 powermatic and grizzly planer. I replaced the grizzly 12 years ago and am on my last index. I had to sharpen my straight blades about 6 times a year , at $40 a pop. You'll love what it does to curly maple , or rather what it doesn't do
> View attachment 208437


----------



## larry C (May 5, 2021)

Mike, thanks for your input, I'm quite anxious to get it in the machine, I've got a bunch of purple heart boards that will be the first thing
through my machine....
Larry

Reactions: Like 1


----------

